# Classical Music Doesn't Just Swing One Way - And That's What's So Good About It!!



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Classical music covers a broad stroke of styles, emotions, aesthetics. There's the light, the dark and everything between.
It's the range you figuratively get from every non-classical genre combined.
I love contemporary classical music and "post-modernism", which I perceive to take a stance alike Dark Ambient to Death metal.
Then there's romantic era style, which is comparable to progressive rock, highly harmonic electronic music or film music.
The classical era, is comparable to pop and rock music.
Late classical/early romantic like Beethoven is reminiscent of Punk rock to metal, but sometimes pop too.
This is just a start of comparison, but don't you think that the vastness is amazing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2016)

I certainly love the variety, but I'm not sure of the value of comparing with pop/rock genres.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> I certainly love the variety, but I'm not sure of the value of comparing with pop/rock genres.


Because people listen to many non-classical genres differently, for different reasons. "Genres" exist, essentially as they are very different with different "aesthetic goals". The classical era isn't trying to do the samething as the post-modernist movement. You know?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2016)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Because people listen to many non-classical genres differently, for different reasons. "Genres" exist, essentially as they are very different with different "aesthetic goals". The classical era isn't trying to do the samething as the post-modernist movement. You know?


Well...no, I don't know. I get that there are different genres, but what is the point of comparing Beethoven to Punk?


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> Well...no, I don't know. I get that there are different genres, but what is the point of comparing Beethoven to Punk?


Why not? There's a lot of energy in both... and slovenly habits...


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Well...no, I don't know. I get that there are different genres, but what is the point of comparing Beethoven to Punk?


I can't see any point.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Again, as stated in my OP, it's a figurative comparison. Is Beethoven Punk Rock? No, but in terms of classical compared to non-classical, he may fit that area musically.

The thing I was wanting to highlight more than anything is that you can go from a Strauss waltz to a Penderecki orchestral work, to a Bach Partita, to a Grisey chamber cycle with ease and that is awesome!
Just like going from Slayer to Paul Whiteman's Orchestra, to Bob Marley to Henry Cow and I think that is also awesome!


We shouldn't limit what we listen to solely one thing (but I'm not telling anyone what to do). Because there is so much variety, equally as legitimate as the next!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm still disappointed nobody read this properly.
Listening to Penderecki followed by Vivaldi is quite something, so is listening to Stravinsky after Bach, or Grisey after Mahler. 
Just like each non-classical genre, the different sub-styles of classical music also compliment eachother.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Classical music covers a broad stroke of styles, emotions, aesthetics. There's the light, the dark and everything between.
> It's the range you figuratively get from every non-classical genre combined.
> I love contemporary classical music and "post-modernism", which I perceive to take a stance alike Dark Ambient to Death metal.
> Then there's romantic era style, which is comparable to progressive rock, highly harmonic electronic music or film music.
> ...


I see your point. So much variety in styles. Folks who like rock and jazz should respond favorably to classical works like Prokofiev's Piano Concerto #3, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2016)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I love contemporary classical music and "post-modernism", which I perceive to take a stance alike Dark Ambient to Death metal.


As someone who loves contemporary classical music, dark ambient music, and death metal, I would like to request that you never compare the former with the latter two again.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Mingus fans might like Schoenberg. 
Bill Evans fans might like Poulenc. 
Vijay Iyer fans might like Reich. 
Miles Davis fans might like Rodrigo.
Brad Meldau fans might like John Williams. 
Bob Dylan fans might like James Joyce, Marcel Proust, or Thomas Mann.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I have tried to help the seasoned people on this forum understand the value of classical music. (Many people on this forum think it is an insignificant and powerless preference, just something they enjoy, equivalent to all other forms of music). But this is not so, it is the careful order of classical music (among other things) that gives it an intellectual edge. If a young man grows up listening intently to the music of Bach, versus one who grows up listening to rap, there is going to be a large difference in cognitive function. 

This is very simple: what we take into our senses largely determines what we become.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2016)

Klassic said:


> (Many people on this forum think it is an insignificant and powerless preference, just something they enjoy, equivalent to all other forms of music)


Evidence please. Until then, I assert that no-one here (aside from provocative passers-by) thinks any such thing.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Klassic said:


> I have tried to help the seasoned people on this forum understand the value of classical music. (Many people on this forum think it is an insignificant and powerless preference, just something they enjoy, equivalent to all other forms of music). But this is not so, it is the careful order of classical music (among other things) that gives it an intellectual edge. If a young man grows up listening intently to the music of Bach, versus one who grows up listening to rap, there is going to be a large difference in cognitive function.
> 
> This is very simple: what we take into our senses largely determines what we become.


You keep trotting out this premise as if you are a professor informing the ignorant masses. Unfortunately, you have neither the credentials or evidence to support it.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> Mingus fans might like Schoenberg.
> Bill Evans fans might like Poulenc.
> Vijay Iyer fans might like Reich.
> Miles Davis fans might like Rodrigo.
> ...


I see what you did there....

I always thought Mingus' classical counterpart was MAHLER.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

isorhythm said:


> I always thought Mingus' classical counterpart was MAHLER.


You're right...definitely should have put Mahler instead.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> *I'm still disappointed nobody read this properly.*
> Listening to Penderecki followed by Vivaldi is quite something, so is listening to Stravinsky after Bach, or Grisey after Mahler.
> Just like each non-classical genre, the different sub-styles of classical music also compliment eachother.


This is Talk Classical, not the Einstein Relativity Forum.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Evidence please. Until then, I assert that no-one here (aside from provocative passers-by) thinks any such thing.


Amen to this. ....................


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Evidence please. Until then, I assert that no-one here (aside from provocative passers-by) thinks any such thing.


Read through past threads on classical music and intelligence.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

DaveM said:


> You keep trotting out this premise as if you are a professor informing the ignorant masses. Unfortunately, you have neither the credentials or evidence to support it.


Dave, I had no idea you were so fond of professor's opinions. For my part, I like to stick with reason, I could care less what professors have to say.


----------

